# Best trail ride...ever



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

finding a nice place to ride is one of those thing in life that makes it all worth it


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

:O Jealouuuus


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks like you are at Ebenezer!! I love riding there. I ride there with the Rockin' R Riders.


----------



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

Too bad I live in _west_ Texas! That's a beautiful spot!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

That's amazing.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

*Heaven*


----------

